# wyo antelope doe lefovers



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

any idea if the leftover reduced price tags will be sold OTC this year or have they gone to a 2nd draw like the buck tags?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Leftover licenses sold through applications rather than first come, first served this year

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/News/Leftover-licenses-sold-through-applications-rather


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

maybe i'm just missing it but i can't find the antelope reduced price leftovers. when i searched thru the available tags i only came up with buck antelope.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/QuotaAvailability/QuotaReport.aspx

maybe none are left over this year. that would be a surprise.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

start here:
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Leftover-Licenses/Ready-Aim-Fire


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Residents and non residents are in the same pool, so I imagine the odds will be pretty bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for the help. i couldn't see the forest for all the trees. for whatever reason i kept clicking on antelope at the top and missing the antelope doe/fawn lower down the list. 

thanks again


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*It's all about da money.*



APD said:


> thanks for the help. i couldn't see the forest for all the trees. for whatever reason i kept clicking on antelope at the top and missing the antelope doe/fawn lower down the list.
> 
> thanks again


Fewer and fewer choices for leftovers each year.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Fewer and fewer choices for leftovers each year.
> 
> .


It is now an insanely popular hunt, especially since the out of state tags are around $43.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I screwed it up.*



MuscleWhitefish said:


> It is now an insanely popular hunt, especially since the out of state tags are around $43.


35 years ago they couldn't sell these tags. You could buy them over the counter.

Antelope hunting in southwest WY got really popular about 15 years ago, about the same time I started posting antelope sausage recipes on Utah outdoor forums. :mrgreen:

.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I should have looked it up. I thought they went on sale at the end of July. They are virtually sold out already, with the remaining ones mainly private land tags. Dang it!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I picked up a left over cow elk tag, to go with my two doe antelope tags. Hopefully they move in to the Refuge early this year.


----------

